# Indexing and Shuffle on MyLink



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

peeved by this as well


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Happens with my ipod and the word indexing never leaves the screen


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's been there more lately, may be the phone updates? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there a way to check to see if you have the latest version of MyLink.

The car was built less than two months ago, but you never know.

With the Ford, you could just log online and it would tell you if you needed an update. If so, you downloaded it to USB and installed.

Have not seen any mention of this on Chevy's site.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Its in configuration, radio settings. From the looks of it, they want the dealer to update it granted it sems easy to do if it's anything like Pioneer. My issue was shuffle works till I get a phone call. After I havg up I have no control over the playlist besides volume.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I have reached out to our infotainment team in regards to this concern. The MyLink system will index each time the car is started. If you have any further questions you can contact them at 855-478-7767. Sorry for any inconvenience. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

My 2014 is doing this also. The screen always says indexing and I have limited access to my music. I cannot search through artists, albums, genre, etc. Only my playlists work. Really?! I will definitely be calling CS on this one. Has anyone called yet and what did you hear. By the way my 2014 was just built in the last 60 days.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone with issues reset radio to default and forget the device on your phones Bluetooth menu before you re pair it back to the radio. This is what worked for me 3 days ago and usually what the dealer techs do to get it working again until we get a legit update.

5s on iOS 7.0.2 and was using 4s on iOS 7.0.2 when I posted above.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

I am using an iPod with the USB port...so not perhaps applicable for me, but it may work for BT devices. Anyways, I will try a default...but according to the previous post the car will always kick off an indexing session on start up....so not sure what would happened differently.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Mine now occasionally is still on shuffle upon restarting the car, still re indexes every time but I have learned to live with it.

Not like I had much of a choice.


----------

